

Show HN: tweet capturer - emrebey
http://www.captweet.com
I was just playing with phantomjs/casper.js.<p>example:
http://www.captweet.com/paulg/304347618585235456
======
forgetcolor
i'm not going to try it when i don't know what it does. 'capture tweets'
doesn't tell me enough to entice me experiment with an app that suggests what
I do might end up on twitter.

~~~
emrebey
that's what it does: <http://www.captweet.com/paulg/304347618585235456>

